# bocote



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I know it has a waxy texture to it. Has anyone had experience finishing this wood? I didn't know if this was an oily wood that would be better finished with a lacquer, or if I could use a danish oil on it.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Never worked with it myself, but this may be a place to start:

http://curiouswoods.com/wood--Bocote--BOC

You could probably contact them for more specific questions as well


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Boxer, I use a lot of Bocote for making pens. It will take a lacquer based friction finish very well. I use a shellac/lacquer base for a seal coat before appling the finish top coat. It is beautiful wood when it's finished. 
It is a high resin wood. If you are going to glue it, I would recommend wiping down your joint surface with acatone prior to glueing. I use CA and Polyeurathane glues for my pens and other turned items. They have worked well for me. Although I haven't used it myself, I'm told that as long as you wipe down the joint area with acatone, yellow woodworkers glue will work fine.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Some of the wood is waxy,some oily, I don't think you want to use an oil,varnish,solvent finish.This wood is also photo-sensitive,so be aware that the dark streaks will probably get a little darker. Bocote will take a film finish and many people simply polish with a buffer. It is a very beautiful wood as you know, I didn't look it up but I think it is in the Rosewood family. If you are going to glue this sand to two higher grits where glue is to be applied just before appling the glue. Enjoy these wonderful woods.
Regards

Jerry
.


----------

